# Does this style packaging exist?



## gigloinspriga26 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi everyone, 

I'm looking for a packaging that is essentially a lip balm container but the inside chamber does NOT have the plastic stem in the middle for support and is NOT concave.

I am basically looking for this: http://www.brambleberry.com/Push-Tubes-Clear-P4203.aspx

but in a much smaller size, say .33oz or less. I am looking for the inside push-part to be flat so product does not get stuck in the groves like in all other push up or twist up containers. 

Really specific but anything helps!


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 9, 2015)

Have you checked alibaba? There are companies listed that do custom design if they don't have what you're looking for.


----------



## cmzaha (Apr 9, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Have you checked alibaba? There are companies listed that do custom design if they don't have what you're looking for.


Except you have to purchase thousands


----------



## zolveria (Apr 10, 2015)

you can have Earth friendly ones card board earth friendly  these site have them
https://www.sks-bottle.com/EcoCosmeticTubes.html


----------



## Cactuslily (Apr 10, 2015)

Not all need huge orders. Several are willing to do smaller orders. I love the Eco friendly option too. Worth asking for sure. Good luck. As I'm thinking about this,I should ask my dentist, because he has this basket of mini push up lip bombs at the check out desk. I always grab a few.


----------



## Dorymae (Apr 10, 2015)

Here are some, the smallest is .3oz so still about twice the size of a normal Chapstick but still not outrageous. 

http://www.sks-bottle.com/340c/fin8w.html?sort=2a&page=1


----------

